# Visual Molecular Dynamics fails to build



## sprock (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello,
I'm trying to build VMD 1.9.3_8 in FreeBSD11.3, amd64 in poudriere.

The build ends with a lot of errors, of which this is the first:


```
Compiling  py_atomsel.C  -->  py_atomsel.o  ...

PythonTextInterp.C:119:17: error: use of undeclared identifier 'Py_InitModule'

  PyObject *m = Py_InitModule((char *)"vmdcallbacks", CallbackMethods);

                ^

PythonTextInterp.C:144:3: error: no matching function for call to 'PySys_SetArgv'

  PySys_SetArgv(app->argc_m, (char **)app->argv_m);

  ^~~~~~~~~~~~~

/usr/local/include/python3.7m/sysmodule.h:17:18: note: candidate function not viable: no known conversion from 'char **' to 'wchar_t **' for 2nd argument

PyAPI_FUNC(void) PySys_SetArgv(int, wchar_t **);
```

Has anyone else encountered this?

Thanks,
Roger


----------

